

Ask HN: I'm going to a Uni preview day - what can I talk about? - RossM

I'm going for a university open-day tomorrow, I'm applying to do CS, and although I'm not being asked for a formal interview I am trying to think of a few topics to chat about.<p>I've looked through some news sites, compsci.reddit and a few others but nothing's really struck out at me. I do have a web-application I'm developing on the side that I'm prepared to show them if I can slip that into conversation but what are your suggestions for topical stories?
======
bootload
_"... I'm going for a university open-day tomorrow, I'm applying to do CS, and
although I'm not being asked for a formal interview I am trying to think of a
few topics to chat about ..."_

Q. Do you:

\- do you use linux here?

\- teach C, lisp or Scheme? ~
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/ThePerilsofJavaSchool...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/ThePerilsofJavaSchools.html)

\- have any electives I can do in entrepreneurship, learning to write or
economics? ~ <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/CollegeAdvice.html>

